# Continuation, actually $156 in 5 hours plus $30 in tips, NO I am not a Uber employee



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

For those inquiring mind that want to know, I am in GA area. It really amazing me how closed minded some people are in this forum. But it is all good because your attitude and opinions don't put any money in my pocket. I do. So keep believing what you believe and I will keep making more money with Uber and the other opportunities that I am part of, while you keep believing that they are scams. Just because someone does not properly know how to present an opportunity in a professional manner does not mean the opportunity is a scam. Some poeple just need proper training. Just like with Uber, many of you on this forum complain about it, but those of us who know what their doing is making a killing. I made a total_____ in one day, _I am not going to tell you. Some might be too envious. And say that BS that I am a Uber employee and don't realize I am an entrepreneur that knows what he is doing and know how to take advantage of an opportunity at the right time. Also my attitude about anything creates more of the same. Uber is a vehicle or stepping stone it is not my life. I believe in multiple income streams and using opportunities that will leverage my time and money. Uber is just one of many. Oh yeah here is proof attached for just 5 hours of work. We all have a choice here to keep complaining or find ways to make the situation better. I chose the latter and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

You're a dumb ass I've done a 150.00 dollar ride 3 times with uber took less than an hour and a half. But you think you're going to do this every five hours? You think you're so much better than the rest if us? You pompous ass. Why don't you just shut the **** up. You're like the annoying drunk customers us really drivers drive around


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Obviously you have some anger issues, I have done that as well, just speaking of this moment. I don't need to curse you to make a point.. I never said I was better than anyone you did...so it is your issue on how you feel about yourself not mine, have a good one. We all have abilty to react or respond to ignorance..I never react, I am too cool for that, lol..


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I've made 80 bucks in an hour. I also spend 3 hours together and made NOTHING. Or 5 hours together and made 14 bucks. It's hit and miss.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

focusman said:


> Obviously you have some anger issues, I have done that as well, just speaking of this moment. I don't need to curse you to make a point.. I never said I was better than anyone you did...so it is your issue on how you feel about yourself not mine, have a good one. We all have abilty to react or respond to ignorance..I never react, I am too cool for that, lol..


Oh yeah. Now I remember. You're Travis's butt buddy.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Do I think Highly of myself, I sure do. If I don't no one else will. Those who know who they are and what their abilities anever allow those that don;t phase them with meaningless words. Keep cursing at others, it always come back to you in more ways that I can even count. No need for me to do or saying deameaning to you because we all get our just due in life.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Do I have slow days of course I do, but overall I do really well. That is why you will never hear a complaint over here.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You are so cool!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

At least somebody on this forum has realised that this industry has highs and lows and needs a degree of luck.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

yes, luck and strategy, I sell others items as well to my customers to increase my earnings, after all we are independent contractors
and while they are in your car, you have their focused attention, well at least I make sure they have mine. I ask
alot of great questions. Who ever is asking the question controls the conversation. I work on my people skills of listening and connecting.
In my down time, I listen to audios like Think and Grow Rich. You can get the audio and book online for free. If you need to know
how, PM me. I am here to inspire and help others who want it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Look...haven't you learned you have no right to be a driver and be happy? You should not expect to make money because you are a driver. Just ask any malcontent here.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL ...no I miss that memo, and I will keep missing it, I am loving my Uber experience so much that I am going at it full time in a couple of weeks


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

If the secret of your success is pitching MLM to your riders, I really hope one of them complains and gets you deactivated soon. One bad Uber driver makes all Uber drivers look bad.


----------



## John W (Sep 17, 2014)

Sly said:


> I've made 80 bucks in an hour. I also spend 3 hours together and made NOTHING. Or 5 hours together and made 14 bucks. It's hit and miss.


Should look at developing your own customer base..Need those to do anything on a consistent basis. A customer base around 500 people should provide a solid business.. That way also won't need to work the street as much.


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

mp775 said:


> If the secret of your success is pitching MLM to your riders, I really hope one of them complains and gets you deactivated soon. One bad Uber driver makes all Uber drivers look bad.


I thought he sounded like an MLM type as well.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't pitch anything, pitching is for amateurs, people gladly give me their numbers to follow up with them all the time
and buy items that I sell. Actually I sold one of my products to night after I made
$$98 bucks in 20 mins during a surge ride. And 3 items yesterday. I have Been doing this for months and
my ratings are usually high and get great feedback from my customers.
Yea of little faith in yourself. There is a way to do anything successful. Like I said earlier those
who are not trained, yes would get reported and get bad ratings. I create an experience for my customers and I don't
share what I have with everyone only after I questioned them and make sure they are good canditates for what I offer.
I am sorry for those who been constantly pitched MLM by amateurs who don't realize that Network Marketing is
a viable way to make money but like dating you have to build a relationship
and connect with a people. You don't ask someone to be your wife/husband on the first date. What about Robert Kyosaki of Rich Dad, Poor Dad do you know he mentioned that MLM or Network Marketing is a viable way for the average person to become above average. If you take advice from broke people you will stay broke. To be successulf in Network Marketing you have to develope yourself and the more you do that, the more money you will make. Ignorance will keep you broke. See it is call Net "WORK" marketing for a reason. It takes doing work. If you think get rich quick, you will stay broke.
It takes time and having character to build a sustainable business. Some in here with the attitude issues would not do well in MLM they don't have what it takes, like patience, perseverance, dedication, respect for their fellow man/woman, a positive attitude and an open mind. If Uber is a challenge for you, then I doubt it if you will do well in any MLM. They are thousands of MLM at this point, for your information and the more wiser people get the more MLM companies will flourish. OK, I took enough of time in this forum. This will be my last post here. If you want to contact me do it privately. I will not respond to ignorance any more.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

its good to hear someone positive on here


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

i just got my reports i did 170 in 4 hours (not counting fees) my goal was 200 but im cool with it. making some regular cusomers. since im a woman (no that is not me in the pic) a lot of women want to specifically request me so that is working well to have a customer base. no one wants to deal with pepper spray and all that lol.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

moniker said:


> i just got my reports i did 170 in 4 hours (not counting fees) my goal was 200 but im cool with it. making some regular cusomers. since im a woman (no that is not me in the pic) a lot of women want to specifically request me so that is working well to have a customer base. no one wants to deal with pepper spray and all that lol.


Awesome work!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

focusman said:


> For those inquiring mind that want to know, I am in GA area. It really amazing me how closed minded some people are in this forum. But it is all good because your attitude and opinions don't put any money in my pocket. I do. So keep believing what you believe and I will keep making more money with Uber and the other opportunities that I am part of, while you keep believing that they are scams. Just because someone does not properly know how to present an opportunity in a professional manner does not mean the opportunity is a scam. Some poeple just need proper training. Just like with Uber, many of you on this forum complain about it, but those of us who know what their doing is making a killing. I made a total_____ in one day, _I am not going to tell you. Some might be too envious. And say that BS that I am a Uber employee and don't realize I am an entrepreneur that knows what he is doing and know how to take advantage of an opportunity at the right time. Also my attitude about anything creates more of the same. Uber is a vehicle or stepping stone it is not my life. I believe in multiple income streams and using opportunities that will leverage my time and money. Uber is just one of many. Oh yeah here is proof attached for just 5 hours of work. We all have a choice here to keep complaining or find ways to make the situation better. I chose the latter and the results speak for themselves.


Thats great work Focusman!

Its good to see that you are using the introductions that UBER provides to diversify Your income.

You'll notice the returns from UBER are far from consistent, and unless I misread your UBER stats, it didnt take out UBER's cut, your consumables and vehicle depreciation. Being able to underwrite the inconsistent returns with your other venture is a great move.

Has your market seen the fare drops that other markets have gone through?

If this is the case that would work in your favour as UBER states that fare drops bring more people out to use UBERX. This would support your business venture greatly, have you experienced this?

Keep it up, if you've hit on a winning formula that's terrific.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

You are right, I don't take Uber's expenses into consideration because my focus is on building my network to increase my network with Uber . My goal is to use Uber as a relationship builder so I can network with others of like minds who will buy my products and also join me in my other ventures. So the value and the money that I am creating because of my strategy is paying for itself and far outweighs the small expenses I incur. Imagine I sign up one customer that allows me to create an extra $10k per year or even month. So my profits will always far outway the small expenses that I incur as an Uber Driver. If you understand that we live in the world of relationships and the better Your network, the bigger your networth will be. So I will continue to value my Uber business and focus on developing relationships which will allow me to leverage myself and wealth. Uber I found is one of the best way to leverage my time and money. I love meeting new people anyway. Business is all about relationship, so why not have a business along with what your doing with Uber that will allow you to create more wealth for yourself by simply creating good relationship with those you meet? One that is simple, low cost, will allow you to leverage your time, and create a win win for your and your Uber customers. So I don't focus on the challenges of Uber, I am here for myself and my Uber customer relationship, it don't matter what Uber does, I will always be in the winning end. What is your strategy to maximize your Uber business? If you have a better one, I would love to hear it.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

it is about your Focus, Men and Women of Uber, what are you focusing on that will allow you to create wealth for yourself and family? And the way the mind works, whatever you focus on will grow in your experience. Think about it.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

im focused but the low cost depends on your carl. and im driving a pretty high end car that already needs to go to the dealer, and I cant work when its there. it is taking a beating with 5 fat people at a time in it. lol. but im doing the best I can I figure the universe gives you everything for a lesson. so here it is.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

My girlfriend's family are brainwashed Amway people. It's funny, they all state how much money everyone is making, and that all of their friends are millionaires. They have been at it for YEARS, and still appear to be living hat in hand. Making it in MLM is like making it in MLB, or NFL. Sure, we all want to play shortstop for the Yankees, but really only a few people will, yet thousands try. 

I got suckered into a MLM event not to long ago because my GF's begged me to go. I only went for the sole purpose of exposing the scam... and the speaker started to talk about how much money he makes. I asked if he would show a redacted copy of his tax return to prove his earnings. He waffled, and said he would get it for future presentations. I pulled up on my iPad "get transcript" where the IRS will allow you to get instant return and account transcripts. He said he wouldn't do it, and waffled, and I pretty much ruined his presentation. 

Normally, I would have some sort of emotional response to this, but MLM people are scum. I'd rather let Adrian Peterson watch my kids than listen to one second of their bullshit pyramid scheme.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> it is about your Focus, Men and Women of Uber, what are you focusing on that will allow you to create wealth for yourself and family? And the way the mind works, whatever you focus on will grow in your experience. Think about it.


This is exactly the positive thinking, law of attraction bullshit that these people are brainwashed with. This dude should go work for sunshine cleaners:


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

The point is, this is an Uber forum for Uber drivers to discuss Uber info together. It is not a playground for you to spam everyone with your MLM crap. Nobody cares here, move along and troll somewhere else.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> The point is, this is an Uber forum for Uber drivers to discuss Uber info together. It is not a playground for you to spam everyone with your MLM crap. Nobody cares here, move along and troll somewhere else.


Sharon, if we all start thinking positive for him, maybe he will make enough money to buy an island somewhere with no wifi and that will be the end of it.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

the way it works if you want to find things to prove you are right, you will, What ever you seek you will find. That is why people stay in the same situation never seem to want to change because they find reason/excuses not to change. In any industry there are charlatans. I hear stories of Uber scamming drivers. So I guess based on those stories I should not be in Rideshare industry, right. Many leave Uber for Lyft when they have an experience that they don't like. They don't say oh Rideshare does not work, they know it works. There are tons of video on Youtube of drivers doing well and you will also find drivers not doing well. What do you think seperates those who do well with Rideshare and does who don't? Drum Roll please, Mindset and Expectation. So if a particular MLM does not work, find one that does, there are literally thousands of them, right now. One of my team leaders made $40K last month and I saw the checks. He has been in it for a few months. I just started but I already made my money back my first day and I am getting sign up request daily now. You just have to be able to find a company that works and make sense. Like the company I am with, Once a person signs up with our team. We actually pay them their money back the same day or in 24 hours. So there is no risk on their part and they get to be part of 3 Billion Dollar industries in one. . We pay all our members 100% commission and the money is deposited in their Visa Debit card . We also get 50% of what those we refer make on a monthly basis. So If I sign up someone and they make $5K monthly, I get 2.5K/month, so I am doing whatever is necessary for my people to succeed. I have made 5K/week before in a failed MLM, yes some fail like any other business but you think I am going to be like I would never join any more MLM because that one failed. I learned from my mistakes and move one. Yes they are risk in life you just have to take calcuated ones. It cost me $40 bucks for me to get started in this venture. So I am spend $40 bucks for something that can make me $40K or more per month with some little sweat equity and provide people with services that can help them make money. It made sense to me, that is why I join.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> The point is, this is an Uber forum for Uber drivers to discuss Uber info together. It is not a playground for you to spam everyone with your MLM crap. Nobody cares here, move along and troll somewhere else.


maybe you don't care, I get request all the time of people who want more info. I am talking aobut Uber but using it to make more money for yourself, afte all we are not Uber employees but independent contractors. I did also mention that I love Uber. It is amazing what people focus on when they want to stay in their same situation.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> the way it works if you want to find things to prove you are right, you will, What ever you seek you will find. That is why people stay in the same situation never seem to wan........is venture. So I am spend $40 bucks for something that can make me $40K or more per month with some little sweat equity and provide people with services that can help them make money. It made sense to me, that is why I join.


Classic example of MLM brainwashing... they just don't get it, even when you tell them to STFU. Please go away to your $40k/month job and let us keep driving people for minimum wage.

I think it is the understatement of the year that we all here want you to talk a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

focusman said:


> For those inquiring mind that want to know, I am in GA area. It really amazing me how closed minded some people are in this forum. But it is all good because your attitude and opinions don't put any money in my pocket. I do. So keep believing what you believe and I will keep making more money with Uber and the other opportunities that I am part of, while you keep believing that they are scams. Just because someone does not properly know how to present an opportunity in a professional manner does not mean the opportunity is a scam. Some poeple just need proper training. Just like with Uber, many of you on this forum complain about it, but those of us who know what their doing is making a killing. I made a total_____ in one day, _I am not going to tell you. Some might be too envious. And say that BS that I am a Uber employee and don't realize I am an entrepreneur that knows what he is doing and know how to take advantage of an opportunity at the right time. Also my attitude about anything creates more of the same. Uber is a vehicle or stepping stone it is not my life. I believe in multiple income streams and using opportunities that will leverage my time and money. Uber is just one of many. Oh yeah here is proof attached for just 5 hours of work. We all have a choice here to keep complaining or find ways to make the situation better. I chose the latter and the results speak for themselves.


I consistently average $150 to $200 (gross) in 6 hours on the nights I work. The problem is that I used to average $250 to $300 a night before the rate cuts, ie I'm doing the same work for less money. That's why I complain.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok so putting aside any and all claims of income. How come MLM always talks about the numbers upstream and talk about a 3 qua billion industry but they never come out at the beginning and say " I sell flea bath" I sell timeshares for Mexican border condos. It's always talked about in generalities. For once I'd line to see these clowns say hi my name is biff and I'm selling knockoff vitamins for the scrotum drug company and if you give me your credit card I will sell you low cost vitamins and then every month automatically charge you with a near impossible return and termination process. And if you are not 100% satisfied we will basically outlast you until you give up and in the meantime collect 400$ from uou.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Classic example of MLM brainwashing... they just don't get it, even when you tell them to STFU. Please go away to your $40k/month job and let us keep driving people for minimum wage.
> 
> I think it is the understatement of the year that we all here want you to talk a long walk off a short pier.


Thanks for your comments. I think we all are adults here, "all here want" Just say that is what you want , so please speak for yourself. It interesting all those who don't like to think outside the box wish harm to come to me. Interesting. Why because I am going against your past conditioning . You think you experience a few bad apples and throw everyone in the same batch. Classic example of those who hold on to the past. . Uber is not a Job and my biz opp is not a job it takes works just like Uber, Thoses who put in the time and know what they are doing, have some people skills will make way more than minimum wage.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

*I just love that report button, don't you?*


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I consistently average $150 to $200 (gross) in 6 hours on the nights I work. The problem is that I used to average $250 to $300 a night before the rate cuts, ie I'm doing the same work for less money. That's why I complain.


But how does that change anything, can you please tell me?


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sure the Uber Suits would love to know how you try to recruit all your riders to do your MLM while you have them in your car while on the clock for Uber.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> This is exactly the positive thinking, law of attraction bullshit that these people are brainwashed with. This dude should go work for sunshine cleaners:


It is only BS to those who don't understand how it works. It will continue to not work for you because, you think it is BS, while those of us for practice consistently benefit


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

The admins deleted your last thread about this and you started another one. If they delete this one too are you going to keep posting this crap in new threads until they ban you?


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> I'm sure the Uber Suits would love to know how you try to recruit all your riders to do your MLM while you have them in your car while on the clock for Uber.


Wow, you guys are really funny, LOL...as long as I make Uber money and keep customer happy, do you really think they care if I share resources with them that works for the customers. I am all about win win and like I said earlier, I only speak with those who says yes to call them outside of Uber.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> The admins deleted your last thread about this and you started another one. If they delete this one too are you going to keep posting this crap in new threads until they ban you?


They only deleted because I posted a link. I am following policy here and giving advice on what is working for me. I don't see any harm in that. 
I already said my peace for today. Good day folks. Please remember people Uber is not a Job, you are an independent contractor. Treat your Uber business seriously and you to can have $500-$700 days like those of us in the know. You have to know how to work the system and not let it work you.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Ok so putting aside any and all claims of income. How come MLM always talks about the numbers upstream and talk about a 3 qua billion industry but they never come out at the beginning and say " I sell flea bath" I sell timeshares for Mexican border condos. It's always talked about in generalities. For once I'd line to see these clowns say hi my name is biff and I'm selling knockoff vitamins for the scrotum drug company and if you give me your credit card I will sell you low cost vitamins and then every month automatically charge you with a near impossible return and termination process. And if you are not 100% satisfied we will basically outlast you until you give up and in the meantime collect 400$ from uou.


FTW!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> Thanks for your comments. I think we all are adults here, "all here want" Just say that is what you want , so please speak for yourself. It interesting all those who don't like to think outside the box wish harm to come to me. Interesting. Why because I am going against your past conditioning . You think you experience a few bad apples and throw everyone in the same batch. Classic example of those who hold on to the past. . Uber is not a Job and my biz opp is not a job it takes works just like Uber, Thoses who put in the time and know what they are doing, have some people skills will make way more than minimum wage.


OMG please tell us more - we all want to witness the extent of your brainwashing.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> Thanks for your comments. I think we all are adults here, "all here want" Just say that is what you want , so please speak for yourself. It interesting all those who don't like to think outside the box wish harm to come to me. Interesting. Why because I am going against your past conditioning . You think you experience a few bad apples and throw everyone in the same batch. Classic example of those who hold on to the past. . Uber is not a Job and my biz opp is not a job it takes works just like Uber, Thoses who put in the time and know what they are doing, have some people skills will make way more than minimum wage.


Anyone who has had to talk to an Amway or other MLM troll surely feels the same way I do. MLMs just don't work. The FTC has warned people from getting involved. The only thing impressive about them is the ability to constantly brainwash the upstream members into getting new minions. Honestly, its pretty damn impressive.

One of the claims of MLMs is that they get around the middleman. Can you explain how this is so? It seems like if I go to Costco and get vitamins, that is about as direct as you can go. But with an MLM, it only seems like more middlemen are in the way. And if they are paying such sweet commissions, how are they able to make the price competitive?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> It is only BS to those who don't understand how it works. It will continue to not work for you because, you think it is BS, while those of us for practice consistently benefit


"Consistently benefit" how do you say "consistently" when its well documented that at least 90% of MLM trolls fall out in the first year. @Randy Shear has taken me to task for improperly using words, so I think he would agree with me on this one too.

Based on data (you know, facts, and not superfluous claims) only .005 (that's 1/2 of one percent) make it to the basic level of "district" distributor, and the average income for all Amway distributes is about $40 per month (hooray, you can use that to pay your Uber phone). Oh wait, that's gross income before accounting for your time and taxes.

A few years back, the Wisconsin AG office filed charges against Amway, and the investigation showed that at the state level, participants averaged a net loss of over $900 per person.

Yes, people can make money, and those millionaires you hear about are people that got in 30 years ago, and have thousands of people in their down line.

Sorry for the rant - I have had more run-ins with these people than I would like. My only solace is that shortly after exploiting my personal/professional relationship, they often fall out of the system and are stocking shelves somewhere (not that there is anything wrong with that, all work is noble).


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Obviously your trips do not compare to what we would get as a payout here in LA for the same time and mileage. So don't prompt yourself as successful and everyone else as cry babies because the markets are entirely different across the country. And if anything driver saturation isn't as bad in GA as it is in CA. 

And lastly, the Los Angeles PAX are a whole different kind. It would be at most comic to see if you were successful at all in SoCal with your marketing schemes. You'd have a complaint with customer support in no time. 

Don't come into a forum and disprove everyone complaints and opinions as invalid because something is benefiting you at the time. That can all change by next month, weekend, or even tomorrow. 

If you are truly trying to help others then good and I am glad to see positive insight but you came at it entirely wrong in your first post.


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

focusman said:


> Wow, you guys are really funny, LOL...as long as I make Uber money and keep customer happy, do you really think they care if I share resources with them that works for the customers. I am all about win win and like I said earlier, I only speak with those who says yes to call them outside of Uber.


If you're trying to make money off of Uber's customers with a MLM scheme or whatever vague description you gave of a business you're running, I'm sure they'd mind. Also, how is it win-win for Uber? Are you giving them a cut? If not, all you're doing is using their customer base for your own profit. A customer base you wouldn't have otherwise. I think you're confusing making connections and networking with what you're doing, which is trying to solicit their customers with a business proposition.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm in disbelief I even read this thread to the end... Sounds like a real "go get her" (the punchline from a joke I heard at a sales training class)

This is a rideshare drivers forum.

Not religion, sex, or get rich quick.

Focus here is on ride share. Simple.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> If you're trying to make money off of Uber's customers with a MLM scheme or whatever vague description you gave of a business you're running, I'm sure they'd mind. Also, how is it win-win for Uber? Are you giving them a cut? If not, all you're doing is using their customer base for your own profit. A customer base you wouldn't have otherwise. I think you're confusing making connections and networking with what you're doing, which is trying to solicit their customers with a business proposition.


Uber even sent out emails about this last year saying that they will immediately deactivate anyone caught doing this.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

^^^ THIS ^^^


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for all those who sent me private email, thanking me for the inspiration I bring here but
I never said not to complain about Uber , I just said just don't focus on doing it.

I am not going speak about MLM's after this post, but I have to say that just like life changes
the MLM industry has changed, I experience what you guys were speaking about because I use
to be in Amway oh my God 15 years ago and did the meetings, made friend list, blah, blah but
because I had a bad experience with one company, it does not mean that all companies
are like that. You mentioned Amway are you kidding me, that is a dinosaur in the MLM industry.
The MLM vehicles out there now are like Ferraris compared to Amway. Most companies
you can make your money back in one day. I made my first sale online 24 hours after I sign up, I didn't have to do drive to a meeting , call my friends, handout flyers or any other old school method. I just use a software that post on Facebook for me and I get responses daily of people requesting more info that is it folks.. I follow up, send them a website and they sign up when they are ready and then they do the same. I keep promoting on Facebook where there are Millions looking for an opportunity. Now I don't have to share this with my Uber customer, I just chose to because I am good at building rapport with people and I always ask if they are interested and I contact them outside of Uber. So If I build a relationship outside of Uber there is nothing they can do
Also I like taking massive action at everything I do. I am just a go-giver and I like giving people options to be their best and open their mind to amazing possibilities. Excuses me if I offended some of you who just taking life as it comes while I create mines as I envision it. 

Also answer me this, do you know how many people " succeed" now a days that go to college. Is it the colleges or people not knowing how to work the system? Most peoople give up on themselves and always looking to blame people and circumstances. If there is someone succeeding in any endeavor it means you can to. Success principles are not a respector of person, If you consistenly apply you will get results point blank. Do you think the Ford, Edison , Oprah or anyone that has gotten success have that attitude of blaming others for their life? They make a way to make it happen.
I used to blame the economy, my past, and everything else, until I started to look at the man in the mirror nothing changed for me. I don't follow those who don't have what I want. If you want success with anything you follow those who are getting success point blank, not those who are complaining. Go to Youtube and even in this forum and find Uber drivers who are succeeding and learn from them. Adios amigos. I love you guys. Yes, I said the 4 letter word. Someone has to challenge you and your perception and wake you up to your brilliance. Stop drinking the negativity Kool-Aid. Peace, Love and Prosperity to all here....and If I offended anyone..oh well, you will get over it lol..
I know the truth hurts sometimes.. In all seriousness though, I wish you all a prosperous week in your Uber Rides... This will be the last time I post about any biz opps here..I will follow the rules of the Admin.. and thanks Admin for creating this forum..


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol focusman is some cornball 

You really have to be some souless bottom of the barrel scum to make money with mlm schemes 

Certain aspects of uber run like mlm/pyramid schemes though I have to admit 

The driver referral aspect of it is definitely a pyramid waiting to implode if it's not doing so already 

This loser is just drinking the kool-aid and passing it out 

I'd rate him a 1 star and email a complaint if I ever heard him pitch his bullshit while in his car.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I consistently average $150 to $200 (gross) in 6 hours on the nights I work. The problem is that I used to average $250 to $300 a night before the rate cuts, ie I'm doing the same work for less money. That's why I complain.


That is the same thing I noticed as well. Just picking up more people and making less now compared to when i first started.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

focusman said:


> Thanks for all those who sent me private email, thanking me for the inspiration I bring here but
> I never said not to complain about Uber , I just said just don't focus on doing it.
> 
> I am not going speak about MLM's after this post, but I have to say that just like life changes
> ...


Focusman, i understand all of the concepts and self motivation beliefs you are trying to tell us. But no matter how hard you can try to influence those concepts into your lifestyle, it just doesn' t beat plain and simple math. You just cannot bend the laws of mathematics! What you are not understanding is rates have been dropped and people are making less than before for the same amount of effort given. There is just no way around it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> You just cannot bend the laws of mathematics!


I think I figured it out... Uber uses Bistromathematics!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

What I want to know is how long is this site going to allow that character to peddle his phoney motivational MLM scheme. Trying to play it off as if he is helping anyone, though only himself. Truth I am sure is, we are all struggling in this P2P work that was presented as a good way to make decent money. It was at the beginning. Now with the triple rate cuts within the last year, it has been rough. 
To read a newbie try to sell us all on his phoney MLM pitch? Bad enough to listen to Uber spin, this guy has got to go.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> Thanks for all those who sent me private email, thanking me for the inspiration I bring here but
> I never said not to complain about Uber , I just said just don't focus on doing it.
> 
> I am not going speak about MLM's after this post, but I have to say that just like life changes
> ...


You fall under the category "SPAM"! 
Don't care how long your posts is. It's a waste of this sites space.
Peddle your MLM somewhere else this is an Uber forum. 
Uber drivers or riders have nothing to do with selling your BullShit!
Go visit your boy Mr Kevin Trudeau in the pen, try selling to him


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

His posts are always so long because he is just talking BS. Amazing how much these types buy into their own BS, they almost truly believe it. Deep down though, they know they are full of BS, but they try so hard to bury those thoughts.

I do like how he keeps feeling he is doing no wrong pitching his business opportunities using a customer base he would never have otherwise. Not a surprise there either.

Should boot him from this forum and he should be deactivated as a driver. If I heard some MLM sales pitch from a driver, I'd 1 star them and report them to Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

spAmway


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Go give hugs to ISIS focusman


----------

